# non whrd black sash students  please reply



## ancient warrior (Sep 12, 2008)

now that you have tested for your  black sash  in non whrd  setting would any of you non whrd black sash  members like to test for your black sashes w/ dojonim,, to be tested by the founder of the art? a.w.


----------



## miguksaram (Sep 12, 2008)

ancient warrior said:


> now that you have tested for your black sash in non whrd setting would any of you non whrd black sash members like to test for your black sashes w/ dojonim,, to be tested by the founder of the art? a.w.


 
What do you mean by non-whrd students?  Students who have achieved their sash through people like GM DeAlba or GM Kim, or any of the "renegades"?


----------



## ancient warrior (Sep 12, 2008)

any student of hrd style that has recieved their black sash away from headquarters in LA. just curious if anyone had the interest to test in front of grand master lee the founder.    A.W.


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 13, 2008)

My teacher received his black sash from DJN Lee as did his master as did his masters and who trained with DJN Lee himself.

I highly respect them and wish my training could do them justice.

I'm confident that a black belt trained and/or tested and passed by DJN Lee is certainly worth training under and obtaining rank from. Don't you?


----------



## ancient warrior (Sep 13, 2008)

let me see ,,do i think that a black sash trained by djn or was awarded his sash by djn to what rank? ydn? jkn? ksn? bsbn,sbn,or kjn. at what level did  they start teaching? should  anyone be able to teach at any rank? never the less this is not about my initial question, this has nothing to do with your instructors, it has to do with you and if you personally wish that you as a hrd student have a relationship with  djn  and the whrd assoc.  what we would like to see is all black sashes test at headquarters no matter their association  if you know the material why not test in front of the founder it hurts no one's instructors  there are many long distance students in hrd that train by video or non hrd instructors and test at headquarters just curious. A.W.


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 13, 2008)

> 2. SA      CHIN E HYO - LOYALTY TO ONE`S PARENTS AND TEACHERS.



I am loyal to my teachers. What comes, comes.


----------



## ancient warrior (Sep 13, 2008)

shesulsa said:


> I am loyal to my teachers. What comes, comes.


 how would this be disloyal?


----------



## Kuk Sa Nim (Sep 13, 2008)

ancient warrior said:


> now that you have tested for your  black sash  in non whrd  setting would any of you non whrd black sash  members like to test for your black sashes w/ dojonim,, to be tested by the founder of the art? a.w.



Hello Adam,
I don't want to get into any politics, or offend anyone, but I will give you my two cents on your actual question. For me personally, and this is my opinion, I would ask, why? Why. A black belt test is a black belt test. I actually tested there a few times, and knowing what I know now, my answer would be absolutely NO. I have taken black belt tests many, many times, and truth be told, those tests I took at HQ were the easiest I've ever done. I never even broke a sweat. It seemed more about ego, money and control, than anything else. Again, this is my personal thoughts. At this point, none of my students have any interest what-so-ever in JBL. He's just another martial artists.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 14, 2008)

Unless an organization requires a person to take their black sash test in one specific place or in front of the founder or current head of the organization, what would be the benefit to the student to spend their money, time , and effort to test under that person.  If their instructor was good enough to achieve rank and the lineage is legit why not test under your own instructor.  
Ok I can see the ego benefit of saying yes, I tested under so and so at this place but other than for that reason why would one want to not test under their own instructor


----------



## mystic warrior (Sep 14, 2008)

I would say uniformity, quality-control, maybe even money.
The thing of it is, is its his art he can do what ever he wants too.
No one is making you train in that art.
And it kind of goes to show that you may not know every thing about that art.
Because it is not always done that way.
Just ask any one from the NJ HRD group. And thats all I am going to say on that.
You have to find the rest on your own.


----------



## miguksaram (Sep 16, 2008)

Kuk Sa Nim said:


> Hello Adam,
> I don't want to get into any politics, or offend anyone, but I will give you my two cents on your actual question. For me personally, and this is my opinion, I would ask, why? Why. A black belt test is a black belt test. I actually tested there a few times, and knowing what I know now, my answer would be absolutely NO. I have taken black belt tests many, many times, and truth be told, those tests I took at HQ were the easiest I've ever done. I never even broke a sweat. It seemed more about ego, money and control, than anything else. Again, this is my personal thoughts. At this point, none of my students have any interest what-so-ever in JBL. He's just another martial artists.


Thank you for the input and I agree.  Your instructor is the one who trained you so why shouldn't he be the one to promote you?  I don't think it is a quality control issue.  If it was then you should be doing all your rank tests in front of him not just the black belt.


----------

